# Everyone click "Prohibited" on this Craigslist Ad



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/lbg/2042695796.html



And this is where the abuse begins...licensed plumbers offering their ability to pull permits and not do the work. This guy needs to be stopped.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in. Lousy B*****D's :furious: And you J Baker oughtta have your license yanked.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/lbg/2042695796.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is happening here left and right. What makes it bad is that some of these morons are doing it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I clicked prohibited


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

*Done*

I also went to the Ohio Division of Professional Licensing web site, but couldn't find a "J. Baker" listed under plumbing contractors.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

That happens down here too!! and it is illegal in this state to do that!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*got about a dozen here too*

*Thats a very, very good idea Dunbar.....*

it looks like the add is already gone.....

I should post a dozen of the losers here in my town for
everyone to hit the prohibited button on...

as favors to each other, we could post everything in our areas , 
and then everyone in this forum complain about them

basically just gang fu// all these hacks out of business......:thumbup:


http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sks/2060605649.html


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> *Thats a very, very good idea Dunbar.....*
> 
> it looks like the add is already gone.....
> 
> ...


Alright lets do it. Post them Mark. I missed out on the fun. I need to check into it. Someone start a whole new thread for this, it could be fun. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lat's try it on this one, please.*

This guy admits he doesn't have a license.

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2062126917.html


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*just gang banged him for you*



Indie said:


> This guy admits he doesn't have a license.
> 
> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2062126917.html


 

just drove a nail in his coffin for you:thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

He removed his post


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This is pretty funny.... you are flushing these hacks and fly by nights out.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Round two*

See if it works again, this one looks brand new. Of course it says unlicensed.

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2062409414.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Indie said:


> See if it works again, this one looks brand new. Of course it says unlicensed.
> 
> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2062409414.html


flagged for removel ... We can make this thread 100,000 posts long in no time linking to these hacks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/lbs/2062880388.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/hss/2061425957.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/biz/2060828568.html


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/biz/2060828568.html


BAM!



plbgbiz said:


> http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/hss/2061425957.html


BAM!!



plbgbiz said:


> http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/lbs/2062880388.html


BAM!!!

Now this is some fun. PZ should have a different category for hack removal service.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2063003427.html

This hack has got to go :laughing::laughing:



















j/k


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/lbs/2057380419.html

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/biz/2055952688.html

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/biz/2053827550.html

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/sks/2053719871.html

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/hss/2053607061.html ($10 per hour )

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/hss/2052451868.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

luv2plumb said:


> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2063003427.html
> 
> This hack has got to go :laughing::laughing:...



I saw his picture, pretty shady character! :laughing:
(Just funnin' with ya ND)


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

luv2plumb said:


> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2063003427.html
> 
> This hack has got to go :laughing::laughing:
> 
> j/k


WHOA!  I almost flagged Indy. Luckily I read this one instead of just flagging.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

luv2plumb said:


> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2063003427.html
> 
> This hack has got to go :laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...


I was like WTH, real funny Texan. You're just mad cause the Colts are on top of the Division. :laughing:

I've seen that guys work, not sure how the State of Indiana gave him a license. :blink:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/lbs/2057380419.html
> 
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/biz/2055952688.html
> 
> ...



Got em. Whew Plbgbiz, wearing me out. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2063077855.html


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> I was like WTH, real funny Texan. You're just mad cause the Colts are on top of the Division. :laughing:
> 
> I've seen that guys work, not sure how the State of Indiana gave him a license. :blink:


I couldn't help myself


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's going to take several of us flagging these hacks. CL says they have to be flagged "a number of times" to be banned.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> It's going to take several of us flagging these hacks. CL says they have to be flagged "a number of times" to be banned.


How many times, did it say?


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

it's gone..... I just went through CL in the DFW area and flagged at least 2 dzn hacks, handymen claiming to do plumbing, no license..... flagged them all. I think we should all go through there every few days and flag them all........


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> Got em. Whew Plbgbiz, wearing me out. :laughing:


 
I hit them too.... my bro in law lives in Tulsa..... you know what tulsa spelled backwards is??????


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just keep posting the link and two seconds later, bam, we got em. 

I just checked and the last one I linked is still there.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This one is just TOO special...

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/hss/2051238660.html


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

you ought to find out an inspectors address and call this handyman and tell him you need work at this address. tell him you wont be home and start digging looking for the sewer or something then the inspector will look out his window and see the guy digging up his yard. Have to make it a weekend call or after hours though.




plbgbiz said:


> This one is just TOO special...
> 
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/hss/2051238660.html


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> This one is just TOO special...
> 
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/hss/2051238660.html


WOW!!!! Not only is the guy a hack, but he's willing to trade sexual favors for plumbing work.... I have honestly had a customer try to ask if she could "trade" wink wink. I told her the money would be fine:laughing:.

This is the lowest of the low. Hey biz do you think it's a good idea to market my business as "the cute plumber"?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/sks/2064359054.html

This one should be nominated for best of.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn! 604 views in less than 24 hours. :thumbup:


Thanks to everyone who is participating. 



Be careful how you flag...


If you're flagging just because it generalizes "we do plumbing" ... that's a slipperly slope because there are many facets of plumbing that 'can' be done from a maintenance point of view. 

But the one I posted was blatantly obvious that there "are" plumbers that are hurting for money, and whoring their license out to make a buck in these times. 

I've never done the deed in that manner, and I blow off anyone who tries it with me. I worked too hard to give the ticket away to someone who's in it for a flash of the pan. 

This should bring attention to those who are using that platform to cheat through it.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

let's keep this going:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/sks/2065005879.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/sks/2065024933.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/sks/2065108363.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sks/2065130534.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/sks/2064979799.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sks/2064972868.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sks/2064970577.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/sks/2064860525.html

and these were just posted today.... maybe we all can help get rid of the hacks !!!


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Txmasterplumber said:


> let's keep this going:
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/sks/2065005879.html
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/sks/2065024933.html
> ...


3 of those have already been removed for being flagged. It works!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Txmasterplumber said:


> let's keep this going...


Bam!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*liscense upon request*

does liscense upon request mean he has one or 
does it mean that he will just forget to bring it 
out when he does the work???:yes::yes:

you decide wether to flag him ..... 


I will gladly do the ones in other states, 
and someone please hit Indiana hard for me.......



http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sks/2064723837.html

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sks/2064876390.html

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sks/2063035619.html


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

This guy just won't quit......he keeps posting

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2064904213.html

:laughing::laughing:


No really here are some:
http://houston.craigslist.org/sks/2065253257.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/sks/2065167691.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/sks/2064946726.html


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

luv2plumb said:


> This guy just won't quit......he keeps posting
> 
> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2064904213.html
> 
> ...


WTH :laughing:


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> WTH :laughing:


I needed a good laugh


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2067340019.html


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2068428622.html


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*hit this one for me indy*

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sks/2068411836.html


this guy has the same name as 3pks business....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2069710507.html

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2070870371.html



If you look at the second one, you will see the guys are actually a real do it all handyman service. That is exactly what I want the same guy that mows the lawn working on stuff in my house. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Boy do you guys ever have a lot of handy hacks in fortwayne area.

keep up the good work guys


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is great. With enough clicks on 'prohibited' the ads get pulled. I love it. We can accomplish in a few minutes what the state/gov't. won't or cannot do. When I was reading the thread and went to the CL ads, some were closed when I tried to access them. Keep up the great work guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

here are a few

http://denver.craigslist.org/sks/2071103309.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/sks/2070839029.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/sks/2070834560.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/sks/2070754445.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/sks/2070545826.html

This list could be endless.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2070643298.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/lbs/2068539508.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2066940198.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/hss/2065686230.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/hss/2064526552.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2063160563.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2063090030.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/hss/2062865156.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/hss/2062864656.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2062813383.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2062398002.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2060159049.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/hss/2059743053.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2057945985.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2057831405.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2055571478.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2055446346.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2055414530.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2051908709.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2050140392.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2048662014.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/hss/2048340600.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/rts/2044079393.html

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/sks/2043515792.html

And my personal favorite: http://lakeland.craigslist.org/rts/2043049248.html

Welcome to Polk County Florida, land of the unlicensed hack.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

http://houston.craigslist.org/sks/2071496361.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/sks/2071465106.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/sks/2071303186.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/sks/2071020706.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/sks/2070661268.html

And as always don't forget my good friend
http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2068606682.html

:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

C'mon guys click the links and then click "prohibited".

Only *you *can prevent hackery!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, that was a long list but I got them. :laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Protech said:


> C'mon guys click the links and then click "prohibited".
> 
> Only *you *can prevent hackery!


You really do live amongst hackery of the worst sort, I feel for ya bro


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

As always it is a pleasure to take five minutes to annoy hackers. Dang Protech, that was on long list, but I got them. Some had already been flagged for removal.

Luv2plumb, quit messing with that guy in Fort Wayne he does good side work. :laughing:


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> As always it is a pleasure to take five minutes to annoy hackers. Dang Protech, that was on long list, but I got them. Some had already been flagged for removal.
> 
> *Luv2plumb, quit messing with that guy in Fort Wayne he does good side work.* :laughing:


Are you telling me he does "side jobs".....I wonder if his boss is aware of that


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

dam your list are getting so long that to click them all would be a full time job


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know what you guys are complaining about thinking you are in handy hack heaven...

The following is a list from the 3 Craigslist areas that converge on my service area...

These are all from the month of November only!

The listings are either handymen/home improvement contractors that are pushing the limits of their license, unlicensed hacks, or, ads that do not have the license # listed in the ad as required by law.

Click away! Be my guest! :thumbup:

1 down
2 down
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2067869356.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2066776814.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2062995823.html
3 down
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2060299852.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2052983360.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2052915328.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2052888985.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2048508488.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2048502968.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2047517118.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2047495830.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2045532456.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2045499274.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2045067579.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2044765328.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2042271015.html fake lic #
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2041411441.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2040362411.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2037455682.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2037150220.html 
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/sks/2035912852.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2070439490.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2069735667.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2069537897.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2067773397.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2066352760.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2064491005.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2063789453.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2058773758.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2057588345.html
4 down
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2048807745.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2047301542.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2043739992.html
5 down
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2036078050.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2069712542.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2069605335.html
6 down
7 down
8 down
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2065860264.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2064335515.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2063903392.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2063871305.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2061995546.html "Don't Call A Plumber"
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2061992665.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2061982083.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2061097646.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2060458338.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2059963869.html
9 down
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2058269728.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2054123655.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2054469776.html 
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2050204440.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2050005704.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2043747476.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2043447384.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2037581678.html bogus Lic #
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2037564378.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/sks/2036471411.html
http://hartford.craigslist.org/hss/2063023496.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2067898127.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2066724249.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2066717159.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2064382494.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2054064401.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2053716555.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2051840556.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2050317889.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2050297394.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2050296271.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2046840543.html
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2046838317.html
10 down
11 down
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sks/2037488473.html


And everyones favorite stud service...:laughing:
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2062996652.html
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/hss/2057787186.html


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A very handy man . . . hmmmm. Doesn't list how cheap he is. :laughing: I guess when you have all the right tools you can charge a premium. :yes:


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok guys,

here's a few from my area.

http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/sks/2070456717.html

http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/sks/2065001911.html

http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/sks/2064863144.html

http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/sks/2064863144.html

http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/sks/2048646018.html

But in case you just dont care you might need this one

http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/sks/2055616605.html:thumbup:


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sks/2070280906.html

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/hss/2070260270.html

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sks/2060771810.html


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

Comedy


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

the youtube videos are the best part

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> A very handy man . . . hmmmm. Doesn't list how cheap he is. :laughing: I guess when you have all the right tools you can charge a premium. :yes:


LARGE STRONG HANDS AND JUST THE RIGHT TOOLS :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/sks/2070616714.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/sks/2069543192.html


----------



## reposessions (Nov 1, 2010)

I did


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2074823461.html

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2072164850.html


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

http://roanoke.craigslist.org/sks/2071710664.html
http://roanoke.craigslist.org/sks/2067191125.html
http://roanoke.craigslist.org/sks/2065744656.html
http://roanoke.craigslist.org/sks/2049410953.html
http://roanoke.craigslist.org/sks/2041357224.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Done ND & AG.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Couple more...


http://blacksburg.craigslist.org/sks/2010885827.html




http://swva.craigslist.org/sks/2067786827.html


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys! :thumbup:

On the 20th I posted a list of 83 CraigsList Hacks in my area.
11 of the ads have been removed so far I updated the list taking them off.

Hit em again and again! I thank you! :thumbup:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/everyone-click-prohibited-craigslist-ad-10961/index6/#post147086


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

These guys should loose their license. If that wasn't bad enough you have plumber joe out there advertising prices on craiglist for setting toilets for $99.00 faucet and sink stops and waste piping for $149.00 let them they won't be around down the road. Mark my word if they have to pimp themselves out for those prices they won't make it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Thanks Guys! :thumbup:
> 
> On the 20th I posted a list of 83 CraigsList Hacks in my area.
> 11 of the ads have been removed so far I updated the list taking them off.
> ...


There are some on the list that claim to have a license. I have not clicked them.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2077398589.html This guy claims to have a license on the ad, but I found out its a supposed Ohio license.

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2076823949.html This company admits to using subs for the licensed work, but who knows I doubt it with a 24hr handyman service. They did admit no Plumbing Contractor license.

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2074823461.html


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> There are some on the list that claim to have a license. I have not clicked them.


CT State Law Says the License # must be listed...
License info on request does not cut it!

Also The ones that have an "HIC" license are home improvement contractors and in their ad they are quoting plumbing work beyond the scope of the HIC license so click away my friend....:thumbup:

They are illegal!

Plumbing businesses need a P-1 to operate, P-1 is a Master Plumber
The Mechanical Trades need S-1, B-1, BM-1, D-1, G-1, HP-1, MT-1, ST-1, VT-1, depending on what they are doing.

A HIC license is not a plumbing license.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> CT State Law Says the License # must be listed...
> License info on request does not cut it!
> 
> Also The ones that have an "HIC" license are home improvement contractors and in their ad they are quoting plumbing work beyond the scope of the HIC license so click away my friend....:thumbup:
> ...


I just went on an hit it, I looked up your state license and caught they were not listing it right. By the way, your state has a license for everything, and many more post have been deleted.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

wow all i can say................. Kijiji i feel sorry for anyone that hire's these idoits.. makes me sick.. 

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-service...r-and-Bathroom-Remodelling-W0QQAdIdZ244195301


Seems there's alot of handyman .. that fuzz stuff up..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2078413564.html


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/sks/2079564666.html


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Look out! 

Toilet installer! 





http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/sks/2147496919.html


Make sure you click "prohibited" on this one. Don't need fools like this replacing toilets, even picking them up and installing them for $50.

*Home Depot/Lowe's price is $99.


----------



## VIPlumber (Mar 14, 2010)

Done Dunbar.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Bad enough we have these guys, but we also have some big nationwide franchises advertising cheap plumbing rates as well, like 2 for one drain cleaning specials with free camera inspection for $89.00. How are we supposed to compete with that?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sks/2138102712.html


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

*MARIO DA PLUMBER <H2>Freelance plumber 773-306-6502 *

*BEST PRICE AROUND *
*4 YEAR EXP IN PLUMBING ONLY *
*THE PLUMBER THAT PLUMBERS CALL *
*1773-306-6502 No up charge low over head FREE ESTMENT *



</H2>http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sks/2149069736.html


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> *MARIO DA PLUMBER <H2>Freelance plumber 773-306-6502 *
> 
> *BEST PRICE AROUND *
> *4 YEAR EXP IN PLUMBING ONLY *
> ...


I called one of the BA'S today to see if they can do something about @hole!!!!!!

*MARIO's SEWER PLUMBING RODDING AND REPAIR (ALL OVER)*

Date: 2011-01-06, 10:39AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



MARIO DA PLUMBER 
4 YEARS EXP 
SEWER CLAY,CAST IRON, PVC 
WATER PIPE 
GAS PIPE 
PLUMBING FIXTURES 
RODDING ALL SIZE PIPE 
HOT WATER TANKS 
WATER SOFTNERS 
SUMP PUMP AND OTHER PUMPS TO 
BOILERS 
LOW PRICES LOW OVER HEAD 
2 PLUMBER CREW 
FREE EST 
773-306-6502 


Location: ALL OVER
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
*License info: DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH APPRENTICE*


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I called one of the BA'S today to see if they can do something about @hole!!!!!!
> 
> *MARIO's SEWER PLUMBING RODDING AND REPAIR (ALL OVER)*
> 
> ...


*MARIO DA FREELANCE PLUMBER 773-306-6502 (ALL OVER)*

Date: 2011-01-04, 5:22AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
4YEARS EXP 
24 HOUR SERVICE 
INSTALL BATH AND KITCHEN ADDITIONS 
HOT WATER TANKS REG&POWER VENT 
TANKLESS WATER HEATERS 
SUMP PUMPS 
INJECTOR PUMPS 
UNDER GROUND PLUMBING SPECIALIST 
CUSTOM AND STANDARD PLUMBING FIXTURES 
RODDING OF SIZE PIPES 
---CALL MARIO DA PLUMBER----- 
----773-306-6502----- no over head and no up charge 


Location: ALL OVER
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

*License info: STATE*


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

The plumber that plumbers call huh? The plumber I call for advice is my dad. He has a license....... Do you think mario could give me advice for the job in the 40 story building I have scheduled for monday? :whistling2:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

found a new one!!!!!!!!

*Experienced plumber looking for plumbing and handyman work (Evanston & northern City of Chicago)*

Date: 2011-01-07, 6:13PM CST
Reply to: see below 



Handyman does plumbing work, 40-plus years experience, good with old-time fixtures . Has a full set of tools. Reasonable rates. Please call or text Ray Smith at 1-224-420-1650. 


Location: Evanston & northern City of Chicago
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

*License info: Unlicensed*
 





http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/sks/2149252690.html


----------

